# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  help me!!!

## harry-plotter

Народ кто нибудь знает как загрузить Prince of Persia The Two Thrones без оригинального CD. Пробавал много вариантов. Чертов СтарФорс.

----------


## gochik

Конечно, может ты так делал, но ты пытался ссылаться на образ, сделаный в Alcohol 120%?

----------


## Vlad

Blind write

----------

